# Socttish Gaelic: Thoir do chasan leat



## Plantain

Bonjour,
lors d’une conversation, j’évoquais l'expression française « bon vent », qui signifie « que la route te soit favorable », mais également, « je ne souhaite plus te revoir ». 
Mon amie a mentionné une équivalence écossaise « Thoir do chasan leat ».
L’utilisation de cette formule comporte-t-elle deux sens opposés, suivant l'intonation, comme en français ?
Est-il approprié de l'utiliser quand l’on souhaite revoir une personne ?


----------



## vsop44

Here is  what I found .

It also mean : I can't believe it  and leave  or  exit  a place .

https://glosbe.com/en/gd/"get out of here"


----------



## Glasguensis

Non, la phrase gaélique n'a que le sens "Allez vous-en".


----------



## L'irlandais

Salut Plantain,
Bienvenu aux forums!

Je suis d'accord avec Glasguensis, il n'y a pas le double sens.

Traduction littérale of "thoir do chasan leat!" = "Emporte tes pieds avec toi !" meaning "va-t-en!"
So Glasguensis is right, no double sense.
Parcontre :
(1.  je ne parle pas gaélique d'ecosse
 2. je sais même pas si c'est pareil en Gaelique d'Irlande, we'd probaly say "skidaddle" or maybe "imigh leat!")
CGM


----------



## Plantain

L’image littérale est assez amusante, mais de "mauvais vent". Oups....
 Tous mes remerciements pour votre appui.


----------

